# Lizenz für Codesys auf dem Raspberry



## Aventinus (10 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein erstes "Projekt" - Weihnachtsbeleuchtung und div. Kleinigkeiten im Haus - ist soweit fertig. Jetzt muss ich die Codesys Laufzeitgeschichte noch lizenzieren, da ich nicht alle 2 Stunden abgeschossen werden will.
Wie läuft das genau, soweit ich gelesen hab wird die Lizenz auf den Raspberry gebunden (wahrscheinlich über die Seriennummer des Prozessors). Was passiert aber wenn der Raspberry kaputtgeht, muss ich dann eine neue Lizenz kaufen oder bekomm ich die irgendwie "umgetauscht"? In einer Sicherung der Lizenz wird ja sicher auch die Seriennummer des Prozessors hinterlegt sein - was ja auch richtig wäre.


----------



## Parmaster (10 Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Soweit ich weiß kann man sich auch ein Codesys USB Stick holen, auf dem dann die Lizenz ist. Bei einem Tausch des RPi einfach den USB Stick wieder rein, fertig.


----------



## Roland Wagner (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

es ist in der Tat so, dass man zwar die Lizenz sichern kann, die ist aber dann auf das eine Board gebunden. Das bedeutet, man kann mit dem Backup die Lizenz wiederherstellen, wenn das Dateisystem eine Macke hat. Wenn aber das Board kaputt ist, geht das nicht mehr. Dann braucht man eine neue Lizenz.
Wie Parmaster richtig schreibt, gibt es für diese Fälle den CODESYS Runtime Keyhttp://store.codesys.com/zubehoer/codesys-runtime-key-kompakt.html. Damit kann man die Lizenz von einem Board auf ein anderes übertragen. Dafür kostet der Key aber auch etwas...
Mit dem Key hat man allerdings dann ein paar andere Zusatzfunktionen, auch kann man auch andere gerätelizenzierte Produkte darauf halten.


----------



## Aventinus (11 Juni 2015)

Danke erstmal.

Wie mach ich das am besten? Erstmal den Stick bestellen und dann aus dem Store die Lizenz gleich auf den Stick laden, dann den Stick in den Raspberry und fertig? 

Entschuldigt die "dumme" Frage aber das ist mein erster Kontakt mit Codesys.


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Juni 2015)

Hallo Aventinus,
ja genau die Lizenz die man im Store bekommt kann man wahlweise direkt als SoftLizenz auf dem Pi aktivieren oder
aber auf dem Runtime USB key den man im Store bekommt. (Bitte zum aktivieren den USB an den Windows PC anstecken nicht am PI!)
Zusätzlich kann wenn man den USB key verwendet auch noch die Bootapplikation damit verschlüsselt werden - (Know How Schutz)
Nur der Pi der den korrekten USB Key hat kann diese verschlüsselte Bootapplication starten.

Grüße


----------



## Aventinus (22 Juni 2015)

Hallo nochmal,

Ich hab mir einen Codesys Runtime Key + eine Lizenz für den Raspberry zugelegt. Funktioniert soweit auch.

Ich hab trotzdem nochmal eine Frage zu dem Thema:

Mein Raspberry lief, dann hab ich die Stromversorgung abgezogen und beim erneuten Start des Raspberry lief die Runtime dann wieder nur zwei Stunden. Ich hab irgendwie den Eindruch dass die Lizenz nur aktzepiert wird wenn ich den Runtime Key in den Raspberry stecke wenn die PLC bereits läuft. Ist das so richtig oder mach ich da noch was falsch?


----------



## HausSPSler (22 Juni 2015)

Nein, das darf nicht sein.
kannst du mal lsusb (Linux console)aufrufen um zu prüfen ob der Key korrekt von Linux erkannt wurde?
Grüße


----------



## Aventinus (23 Juni 2015)

Hallo Edwin,

ich hab die Woche über keinen Zugriff auf den Raspi. Werde das am Wochenende gleich mal checken.


----------



## Aventinus (13 November 2015)

Hallo Edwin,

ich hab das "Projekt" über den Sommer etwas schleifen lassen. Läuft ja auch immer ausser bei Stromausfall.
Ich hab mal nach dem ich das Ding spannungslos gemacht hatte mit lsusb nachgeschaut.
Soweit ich das sehe erkennt das Betriebsystem den Stick.



Trotzdem geht die Soft-SPS nach 2h in Stop. Das ganze funktioniert nur wenn bei Spannungswiederkehr der Stick nicht gesteckt ist und erst nach dem die SPS läuft gesteckt wird.
Hast du da noch eine Idee?


----------



## HausSPSler (14 November 2015)

Hi,
kannst du den Stick an den Windows PC stecken und prüfen ob der Key als Massenspeicher oder HID Gerät konfiguriert ist?
Wie macht man das?
Im Tasktray auf Webadmin Codemeter dann wie im screenshot schauen ob HID oder Speichergerät eingestellt ist.

Für Raspi muss es nun ein HID Gerät sein, also prüfen wie der Stick konfiguriert ist.


Auszug:
Für Windows rufen Sie cmu über den Startmenü-Eintrag *"Start | Alle Programme | CodeMeter | Tools | CodeMeter Command Prompt"* auf (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Drücken der Windows-Taste zum Öffnen des Startmenüs | Eintippen von "CodeMeter Command Prompt" | Drücken der Eingabetaste). Für die Betriebssysteme Mac OS und Linux ist dieser Befehl im Suchpfad hinterlegt.


Eingeben der folgenden Kommandozeile:

C:\Users\fs>cmu32 /s [Boxenmaske-Seriennummer] --set-config-disk ......




Grüße


----------



## Aventinus (22 November 2015)

So wie ich das sehe sollte der Stick auf Massenspeichergerät gestellt sein.


Ist das so richtig?


----------



## HausSPSler (23 November 2015)

ja das passt so... so muss es gehen.

Wenn immer noch nicht bitte Debian und den Linux Kernel aktualisieren:
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
sudo rpi-update

Grüße


----------



## Sebastian_TIA (16 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

funktioniert der "CODESYS Runtime Key, kompakt" auch mit dem neuen Raspberry Pi 3??

Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ja klar der geht auch mit PI3 und ab nächstem Release muss man den Runtime USB Key auch nicht mehr umstellen auf "Memory Device" wie bisher,
sondern er wird auch das HID device funktionieren.
Das ist dann 3.5SP9Patch1 Version übrigens das ist auch dann die Version die die volle PI3 Unterstützung enthält.
(Es gab ja die Einschränkung der GPIO Inputs für den PI3)
Grüße


----------



## Sebastian_TIA (20 Juni 2016)

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass die Dauerhafte Freischaltung mit dem Runtime Key nur dann wirklich funktioniert, wenn man diesen erst nach dem Hochfahren des RasPi (sowohl beim 2er als auch beim 3er) hineinsteckt. Das ist etwas unschön... Gibt es hierfür eine Erklärung bzw. Lösung, dass man den Stick schon beim Booten drin lassen kann??


----------



## HausSPSler (20 Juni 2016)

Hallo Sebastian,

jep, hast recht das passiert auf (nur) manchen Pi's,
ab nächstem Release ist das behoben(3.5SP9Patch1).
Mann muss dann den USB Key auch nicht mehr von HID zu Memory device umkonfigurieren, sondern er geht als HID device (so wird er geliefert).
Wenn dir die 3 Wochen Wartezeit zulange sind müsstest du dich mal beim 3S Support melden.

Grüße


----------



## Sebastian_TIA (21 Juni 2016)

Hallo Edwin,

ok, Danke für deine Auskunft.

die Rund 3 Wochen bis zum neuen Release liegen noch in meinem Rahmen.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## boeserkorn (27 September 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin komplett neu hier und wollte fragen ob mir einer  erklären kann wie ich die Lizenz für den Raspberry auf den USB-Dongle  bekomme.

ich habe nur eine Lizenz Nummer und habe den USB-Dongle dazu gekauft über Codesys Store.
den USB-Dongle habe ich schon auf Massenspeicher geändert (ja ih weiss muss nicht mehr).
leider kann ich die Lizenz nicht auf dem Dongle installieren.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## HausSPSler (27 September 2016)

Hi,
den USB-Dongle an den CODESYS PC anschließen, dann über den CODESYS LizenzManager die Lizenz aktivieren (Tools-LizenzManager)
oder aber über den Browser http://license.codesys.com/index.php dann die Ticketnummer eingaben und auf den USB Dongle aktivieren.
Dann nach Aktivierung muss der Dongle an den PI gesteckt werden...
Des war es schon.
Übrigens zuverlässiger funktioniert es wirklich am Pi wen der Dongle als HID Device konfiguriert ist... - also lieber wieder zurück auf HID Konfig statt Massenspeicher ;-(
-> http://localhost:22350/$help/CmUserHelp/de/index.html?msd_to_hid.htm
(der Link funktioniert natürlich nur wenn ihr den auf einem PC ausführt der Codemeter/CODESYS installiert hat)
Grüße


----------



## toschu72 (26 Juni 2018)

Kann ich denn die Lizenz von eine Rpi auf einen anderen übertragen (ohne USB-Dongle)? D.h. auf dem alten die Lizenz deaktivieren und auf dem neuen aktivieren?


----------



## wollvieh (26 Juni 2018)

Nein, das geht nicht. Die Softlizenz ist auf die Prozessor ID gebunden.


----------



## Tom... (14 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich mal hier dranhängen...

1. Dass die Codesys SPS auf dem Pi länger läuft asl 2 Stunden, braucht man eine Lizenz.

2. Diese kann man "soft" auf den Pi spielen. "Stirbt" der Pi, ist die Lizenz futsch.

3. Ausweg: Zusätzlich den Dongle kaufen und die Lizenz dort aufspielen. Dann musss der aber zwingend immer im Pi stecken.

4. Für mehrere Pi's braucht man dann nicht nur mehrere Lizenzen ( ist ja klar ), sondern auch mehrere Dongles.

Stimmt das alles so?

Was sich mir nicht erschließt ist: Welchen Sinn macht es, auf dem Dongle mehrere Lizenzen halten zu können, wenn man ihn doch immer nur an einen Pi anstecken kann.

Kann mich da bitte mal jemand "erhellen"?!
Ich bastle zwar erst mit einem Pi, aber jede Art von "Fehlkauf" würde ich gern vermeiden...

Danke!
Grüße
Tom


----------



## toschu72 (14 Januar 2019)

Hi Tom,
Du kannst auf dem Dongle ja mehrere Lizenzen für unterschiedliche Funktionen installieren, z.B. eine zusätzliche Runtime Lizenz für MODBUS, o.ä.
Mehrere Pi-Lizenzen macht m.E. auch keinen Sinn.
Grüße, Tobi


----------



## HausSPSler (14 Januar 2019)

Hi,
ja, das ist genau so, vielleicht so als Tipp noch:
Alles was "SL" - Single License im Produktnamen hat, ist ein Produkt das auf SPS Seite eine Lizenz erfordert.
Sowas wie CODESYS IO-Link Master (for EL6224) SL zum Beispiel , die SL Lizenzen können dann also entweder in den SoftContainer oder aber auf den Dongle installiert werden.( der Dongle muss dann an die SPS!!)
Hoffe das hilft so weiter.
Grüße


----------



## Tom... (15 Januar 2019)

Danke!
Ich muss trotzdem nochmal zwei Fragen stellen:
1. Der "SoftContainer" ist die zu sichernde Datei, entstanden aus gekaufter Lizenz und einer ID der Steuerung, auf die sie installiert wird, und ist verloren, wenn der Pi das Zeitliche segnet?
2. Ist es für diese Art der Lizenzsierung egal, ob man den "RunTimeKey" oder den "SecurityKey" kauft? Der "SecurityKey" "kann" halt nur "mehr", wie z.B. auch das Bootprojekt sichern?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## HausSPSler (15 Januar 2019)

Hallo Tom,
1) ja, wobei man sagen muss die sind inzwischen schon auch um Welten besser geworden - klar das ist das Risiko das man trägt was man bei einem Runtime Key eben nicht hat
2) Ja der Runtime KEY kann zusätzlich das Bootprojekt verschlüsseln, d.h dann kann die Applikation nicht kopiert werden ohne den KEY zu haben 
wobei dieser Unterschied demnächst entfällt - dann können beide Keys exakt dasselbe.
Grüße


----------

